# Live rock has Algae.



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So I have added a phosban system to remove the phosphates that I had noticed since I started up the tank.

Today and last night though, I have started to notice a very light green and very dark forest green algae beginning to spot on the live rock. What is this, is it a differnent color diatom algae? It is not hairy at all, just spotting on the rocks. 

Do I just need a clean up crew to remove this?

Today's Readings:

Ite: 0
Ate: 20
Amm: 0
pH: 8 (down from an 8.2 reading since last checked 4 days ago)
dKH - 9 (also down since phosban)
Cal - 480 (down since phosban was introduced, not sure if theirs a connection)
Phos - 0 (down from .5 after three days of using phosban)

My tank has two clown fish, cleaner shrimp, conch and 5 trochus snails now. I have been feeding the clowns once a day with a flake food that I dip into the water and break up.

Temps are a bit higher now, 79 to 82 F. Sg is 1.023.

Just using a normal output single tube flouro right now. 

As well, I was reading that a reading of 3 meq/L dKH, which is what i'm at, and a pH that was lowered means their is an excess of co2 in the water, so apparently if I aerate the water, I will stabilize these two readings. Is this true? Do these readings have something to do with the green algae?
Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It would be rare for excess CO2 to be an issue in a marine aquarium, especially with the powerful water currents and use of a protein skimmer. More often than not, the lower DKH is a result of magnesium or calcium depletion. As the DKH drop, this allows pH to drop as well. Simply following the correct buffering and calcium additions, as well as magnesium corrections if needed, will keep your DKH and pH both in check. (usually)

Also, you MUST check pH at the same time of day for proper comparisons. If you test in the morning, then always test in the morning. pH will be at a lowest level in the morning, just before the lights come on.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, I have not been consistent with that. Will do!


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

What about that green algae?


----------

